# Veloci Raptor Q's!



## <<Onafets>> (May 31, 2009)

HEy all,
I'm buying a veloci raptor soon (300GB). I can't seem to find any in NSW / Sydney. Can someone look for me...i'm stuck.
OR should I get a 150GB Raptor X With the cool window and where can I find those. Thanks


----------



## LittleLizard (May 31, 2009)

The 150gb with window are EOL. And no, i cant guide you, dont know Australian e-tailers.

PM Mussels, he must know where to get for sure.


----------



## wiak (May 31, 2009)

just find any etailer, and VR 150 is cheaper than VR 300 and is just as fast
i got a VR 150 myself


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 31, 2009)

Ill try Mussels and i found the Veloci RAptors. I'm getting 8 and i'm going to get a Raptor X to mount on the front for looks!


----------



## Kenshai (May 31, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Ill try Mussels and i found the Veloci RAptors. I'm getting 8 and i'm going to get a Raptor X to mount on the front for looks!



EIGHT? What are you going to do with them?


----------



## LittleLizard (May 31, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Ill try Mussels and i found the Veloci RAptors. I'm getting 8 and i'm going to get a Raptor X to mount on the front for looks!



why not spend money in something USEFUL like an i7


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

8 Vraps on a good controller card will be Godly throughput. Go for it


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2009)

640GB AAKS drives would be a far better buy.... :shadedshu

Get two for the price of one raptor and have less heat in your case and noise annoying you...but the best part is, they are faster!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

No wai are the AAKS faster than V-Raps.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 31, 2009)

No me and my friend are dong a 3 case mod build...1 st case is the mobo and proc and fans and that sorta stuff.
The 2nd case is gonna get a hole drilled in it for the SATA cables for the 8 velocis in a RAID 0
 and the 3rd case is for the 5 rad setup!

THIS IS A DREAM PC:

EVGA X58 SLI Classified Edition Revision 2 Motherboard										
Intel Core i7 965 Extreme Processor LGA1366 CPU										
EVGA GeForce GTX285 - 2GB DDR3, 512-bit, 2x DVI, HDTV - PCI-Ex16 v2.0										
EVGA GeForce GTX285 - 2GB DDR3, 512-bit, 2x DVI, HDTV - PCI-Ex16 v2.0										
EVGA GeForce GTX285 - 2GB DDR3, 512-bit, 2x DVI, HDTV - PCI-Ex16 v2.0										
EVGA 9800GT SUPERCLOCKED PCI-E 2.0 512MB 256-bit DDR3										
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium FATAL1TY Pro PCIe										
Corsair TR3X6G2000C8GTF 6GB (3x 2GB) (2000MHz) DDR3										
Corsair TR3X6G2000C8GTF 6GB (3x 2GB) (2000MHz) DDR3										
Corsair HX-1000 1000W ATX Modular PSU Power Supply HX1000										
Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module										
Cooler Master 4-in-3 Device Module										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Western Digital 300G SATA II VelociRaptor										
Coolermaster CM Stacker 830 Nvidia Edition										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Red LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
90 CFM Green LED Silent Fan 120mm										
Zalman 6 Fan Speed Controller Black Aluminum										
Zalman 6 Fan Speed Controller Black Aluminum										
Corsair Ice Series T30


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> No me and my friend are dong a 3 case mod build...1 st case is the mobo and proc and fans and that sorta stuff.
> The 2nd case is gonna get a hole drilled in it for the SATA cables for the 8 velocis in a RAID 0
> and the 3rd case is for the 5 rad setup!
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleLizard (May 31, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> No me and my friend are dong a 3 case mod build...1 st case is the mobo and proc and fans and that sorta stuff.
> The 2nd case is gonna get a hole drilled in it for the SATA cables for the 8 velocis in a RAID 0
> and the 3rd case is for the 5 rad setup!
> 
> ...



Are you drunk? Did you smoke something? Do you need a whore?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 31, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Are you drunk? Did you smoke something? Do you need a whore?



Rofl...I know it probably won't happen anyways...lolz 

Reality>  <Me


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (May 31, 2009)

When you get the money to buy that, I think you can afford buying me one too


----------



## <<Onafets>> (May 31, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> Are you drunk? Did you smoke something? Do you need a whore?



Well that hit me like a rock...:shadedshu


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

Get 30gb OCZ Vertexes  a simple 2 Drive RAID 0 already gives over 400MB/s AVERAGE speeds 

If you buy 8, get an i7 instead like someone else said


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> No wai are the AAKS faster than V-Raps.



Let me be more clear with my previous post....



aCid888* said:


> 640GB AAKS drives would be a far better buy.... :shadedshu
> 
> Get two for the price of one raptor and have less heat in your case and noise annoying you...but the best part is, they are faster *in RAID than a single Raptor would be*!


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2009)

For the OP:

*640GB AAKS RAID0*






*150GB Raptor*





*300GB Raptor*




_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


And its no doubt (without a doubt really in Aus) cheaper to get the two 640GB WD drives than the single Raptor.


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

I think price of a OCZ Vertex is about 2 AAKS price... 4 AAKS I believe does less than 400MB/s AVERAGE.... oh and it has more than 0.1 ms of Latency... In that case, OCZ Vertex FTW


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2009)

n-ster said:


> I think price of a OCZ Vertex is about 2 AAKS price... 4 AAKS I believe does less than 400MB/s AVERAGE.... oh and it has more than 0.1 ms of Latency... In that case, OCZ Vertex FTW



This guy is in Aus, the prices are as bad as England (I know all about that crap!) so the SSD's are no doubt way out of his price range as they are still damn expensive in England.

Lucky I'm in Canada so I don't need to pay the ridiculous prices!


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

I live near you then  I just go over the border


----------



## aCid888* (May 31, 2009)

Dont customs say anything about you bring a car full of crap back?


----------



## n-ster (May 31, 2009)

pfff... it's hidden in between clothes in my suitcases  and if they do find it, I would tell thtem they broke and that their nearest warehouse was in US so I did that to save on shipping  worked before (bringing stuff for friends)


----------



## CyberDruid (May 31, 2009)

If my V-rap only got 72 mb/s I'd tear my nuts off for being such a fool as to have spent good money on a drive no faster than my 5 year old Maxtor ATA133....

Those are not V-Rap Benchies...not like any I've run anyway

Here are some V-Rap Benches I've run.


















In Comparison a Samsung 1 TB F1 and a Titan SSD 128GB










And just to show what a controller will unleash 4 74GB Raptors (not V-raps) on an Areca 1210 in RAID0


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 31, 2009)

n-ster said:


> pfff... it's hidden in between clothes in my suitcases  and if they do find it, I would tell thtem they broke and that their nearest warehouse was in US so I did that to save on shipping  worked before (bringing stuff for friends)



When not just take an "empty" PC with you, stuff it, then on the way back just say you went to a LAN party.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 1, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> When not just take an "empty" PC with you, stuff it, then on the way back just say you went to a LAN party.



lamo


----------

